
The Impact of Medical School Oaths and Other Professional Codes of Ethics (2011) - vo2maxer
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/fullarticle/486982
======
blendo
“Our data suggest that if oaths and codes are to play an important role in
medical education in the future, leaders in professionalism may need to draw
connections between standards of professionalism and the personal,
philosophical, and theological traditions from which physicians actually draw
their moral guidance.”

Have any other folks here taken oaths? I recall my own as “I, (your name), do
solemnly swear that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United
States against all enemies, foreign or domestic; ...”

